# DS #3541: PokÃmon Platinum (USA)



## shaunj66 (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4674^^


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 17, 2009)

Yup. Already bought it.


----------



## nutella (Mar 17, 2009)

Sweet, though I wopn't play it.


----------



## beethy (Mar 17, 2009)

WAT 
Hell yes it's out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously who agrees with me that this has been one of the best months for the DS in forever??
Wow.


----------



## thedicemaster (Mar 17, 2009)

release numbering got messed up now.
3538 has pokemon platinum from 2 different releasegroups?
i bet this one is the real one tough.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmmm...yeah, seams like something got messed up....We have two releases.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, thanks to Awdofgum for it!


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

XPA hit the jackpot today.
With this, GTA Chinatown Wars (EUR), and now Henry Hatsworth


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you SO MUCH Awdofgum!


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 17, 2009)

How long til gbatemp is so overloaded we start getting IPS driver errors? 
*hides preparing for post flood*
But awesome I've been waiting for this!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 17, 2009)

Just 7 minutes until I have to go school. *refreshrefreshrefresh* xD


----------



## Zamo (Mar 17, 2009)

Hell yes, I'll probably buy this (I always buy the '3rd version') when it's available here though. This would have been the best week ever had it not been for mid semester tests.


----------



## NDStemp (Mar 17, 2009)

Omg my post got deleted! Anyways...
Can't wait to play this. Gonna be fun


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 17, 2009)

both...regular...sites...dont...have...game...must...wait...until...later..head.
.exploding...


----------



## xylos (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG GTA and Now Platinum....... this spring break's turning out pretty good


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 17, 2009)

I guess it's better to get the server overload over earlier than later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll just leave this here, and get out before the site goes down.


----------



## hergipotter (Mar 17, 2009)

The monsters are getting uglier and uglier...

Still waiting for Pokemon Red Remake on Wii


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

FFS! I keep reading posts and refreshing pages and keep forgetting I'm on the game!!! Internetz you are a funny miistress, if you can't tell, I'm high, yes, been rollercoast'ring today.
PS. the next game better be G/S/C remakes or I will SUE nintendo's ass on the grounds that they wasted a decade of my life waiting for a remake of such an awesomesauce game.
PPS. Uploading torrent at around 60KB/S and the ratio is pretty good so insteaad of using your sites go for torrent for speedier results.


----------



## Fat D (Mar 17, 2009)

works on CDSE


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry for being a noob, but what's the difference between this and D/P?


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the dump awdofgum!

even though I wonder if its okay for you to pay for the game and just give it away for free to the rest of the world?

wow that's actually pretty cool come to think of it

Definitely a great day for the Scene, now Im just waiting to find henry hatsworth ^^


----------



## Kyoton (Mar 17, 2009)

Platinum has more then D/P. It is the third of the generation. This game changes competitive battling.


----------



## paratroopa (Mar 17, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> sorry for being a noob, but what's the difference between this and D/P?



http://www.serebii.net/platinum/changes.shtml


----------



## GamerzInc (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm hoping someone has luck with this as I had none.
I own Pearl and would be Platinum if I could transfer my save file to it.  I tried transferring my Pearl save file to a JPN Platinum rom but nothing went over except for I think things like money, trainer id, etc.  My name didn't go (it was in English, probably wow) and I had no save data, pokemon, etc.  I guess I'll try later with the English version.  I seriously do not feel like playing this all over.  It would be nice to just transfer save files between games.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> sorry for being a noob, but what's the difference between this and D/P?


Modified storyline, e.g. gyms are in slightly different order, enhanced battle scene (poke mon move more apparently)
Extra content regarding wifi, differently obtained legtendaries and new formes, most importantly for me, catch giratina before the end of the storyline at level 49.

Definately worth a try if you've stuck with pokemon since it came out, or just getting into it. 
personally I spent about 150 hours on diamong (bought it for once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I can see myself putting 50+ extra ours into this in competetive battling and such, so yeh gicve it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *ramble ramble* [/endrant]


----------



## Zyenet (Mar 17, 2009)

Can someone get the names for all the frontier brains in the battle frontier, as well as facilities just in case they've changed? IM me or post here.

AIM: COOLCORGI
MSN: cool-corgi(at)hotmail.com
YIM: mr.corgi


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't find it on usenet with filename "xpa-ppu"...

Can I use my JAP platinium savegame with this US release?


----------



## Zyenet (Mar 17, 2009)

Most likely, yes, as you could with DP


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 17, 2009)

Japanese saves work with the English game, I'm using mine right now.


----------



## Kyoton (Mar 17, 2009)

You could use japanese files with english?


----------



## Sstew (Mar 17, 2009)

Haven't played a Pokemon game since G/S
Gonna try this one, hopefully it's good.

How many pokemon are in this?


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 17, 2009)

If you're going to try and crash the forum with an influx of visitors (despite the fact GameFreak has just been releasing the same game over and over with no only insignificant changes between versions), at least wait until the game's really available.  Oh well, I guess at least this means a modified, usable version of PokeSav will be released so people can stare at what random numbers they've achieved (which is just an observational statement, and not a sarcastic criticism of that utility).


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 17, 2009)

hmmm....I dont know whats worst, drought or flood.  I have too much games to beat now XD.  I should save this when theres a drought and play suikoden for now.  But i dont play my ds much anymore though...

Anyways glad to see this is out. INB4 IPS DRIVE ERROR!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 17, 2009)

This games actually hard! Spam attacks against your rival and you WILL lose.


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh cool, been waiting for this!
What to play though! GTA, Avalon Code or Pokemon!? WHAT. A. MONTH.
I quit Diamond after 2 gyms so Pokemon is still kinda fresh for me.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> This games actually hard! Spam attacks against your rival and you WILL lose.


Bah lol, I learnt my mistake with Diamond, pearl and Platinum (J), just chose Chimchar, leer twice and then tackle til it's dead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tip to everyone, POWER LEVEL wherever possible it really is beneficial against your rival in the future. Gaining to level 10 before jubilife is a good idea too, and I will be doing that for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in pokemanz, Quality over Quantity.


----------



## Kailieann (Mar 17, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> How many pokemon are in this?



The current running total is 493, but without trading or anything, on a single playthrough, you can only get just over 400.

Which is still a lot.


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't find the rom...dammit

Lol wonder why there isn't a ASK FOR THIS ROM AND BE BANNED, under the release info on the homepage


----------



## face56 (Mar 17, 2009)

about to boot it up. my first pokemon game since Blue


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 17, 2009)

Whoo cant wait to play this game thank you group Xenophobia you are the best group ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :yaylite:


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmph, GBATEMP is fast. All my other sites are only up to 3537.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> Can't find the rom...dammit
> 
> Lol wonder why there isn't a ASK FOR THIS ROM AND BE BANNED, under the release info on the homepage



lol it'd be because everyone is away playing GTA and no one gives one about pokemon these days =/ *I admit I was looking forward to this more than GTA and I do not regret*


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 17, 2009)

OH MY GOD AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!

I was hoping for this game since the J version got out xD


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 17, 2009)

I might try to complete the pokedex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wish me luck.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 17, 2009)

So, has this been confirmed working?


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> sa1amandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was waiting for Platinum longer than GTA CW. Though I gotta admit, that game is GOOD!
Damnit I can't find it either...
TO THE TORRENTZ!


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 17, 2009)

Well Pokemon is good for long term play :3


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> Well Pokemon is good for long term play :3


True dat


----------



## face56 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the rom. it seems to work fine. i have an acekard and akaio 1.4.1


----------



## HBK (Mar 17, 2009)

[3542] Dance_Floor_EUR_MULTi7_NDS-EXiMiUS is next release.


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

HBK said:
			
		

> [3542] Dance_Floor_EUR_MULTi7_NDS-EXiMiUS is next release.














   Wow how'd you know?


----------



## funem (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool, I can now do all the things I have done a hundred times already... all over again.....  as much as I hate to admit it, I will most likely play it all the way through no matter how little difference there are from other iterations of this franchise I have already played


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Mar 17, 2009)

face56 said:
			
		

> I have the rom. it seems to work fine. i have an acekard and akaio 1.4.1



Confirmed.  Works fine on Acekard with Akaio 1.4.1


----------



## blindmessiah (Mar 17, 2009)

So..is it working on r4?


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Cool, I can now do all the things I have done a hundred times already... all over again.....  as much as I hate to admit it, I will most likely play it all the way through no matter how little difference there are from other iterations of this franchise I have already played


Lol I know I do that too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wierd, no?


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

blindmessiah said:
			
		

> So..is it working on r4?


yes. I think it would be much easier to list the flashcarts that it *doesn't* work on


----------



## blindmessiah (Mar 17, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> blindmessiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats great! Thanks!


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> blindmessiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah there's no piracy protection so of course it SHOULD work on r4 even though the makers dont even give firmware updates anymore.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 17, 2009)

Confirmed working on R4 Original with 1.18 firmware and on CycloDS Evolution with firmware 1.54.


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 17, 2009)

Just as a fun-fact, anyone with Japanese progress just needs to rename their SAV file if you want to continue in English.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

cool casey10 said:
			
		

> Confirmed working on R4 Original with 1.18 firmware and on CycloDS Evolution with firmware 1.54.


Lol, luke, you hate pokemon to their soft mushy core!


----------



## luke_c (Mar 17, 2009)

Of course Dead i only play it to constantly make the pokemon mate with each other, what else?


----------



## GamerzInc (Mar 17, 2009)

anyone have luck transferring saves of DP to Platinum?


----------



## HBK (Mar 17, 2009)

GamerzInc said:
			
		

> anyone have luck transferring saves of DP to Platinum?



Lol, no, of course you can't do that, different code.


----------



## Zyenet (Mar 17, 2009)

The reason is because the data is stored in different locations from DP, so it's not compatible.

Also, lol: http://easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/176/6200563035.png

Took long enough.


----------



## GamerzInc (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks.  Well, time to start backing up all my pkms worth moving... -sigh- 5 boxes to transfer.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 17, 2009)

Woah, only 63 replies? 64 with mine, of course... No wonder, of course, because this is not giving any problems like GTA did.

PS: Did I thank Awdofgum? Well, anyway, thanks again, dude!


----------



## Wekker (Mar 17, 2009)

does the D/P save editor works with pokemon platinum?
it would the only reason i will start this game, i want to start with proper starters pokemon
not chicken or monkey or more craps

and transfer systeem sucks like [email protected]#$%^&*
why does nintendo made POKEMON BOX for gamecube
i have like over 9000 pokemon on my pokemon box, how do i supposed to transfer them?
and recatch them? it takes age


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

Check out the FC swapping thread for Platinum

[url=http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=141420]http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=141420[/url]


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL, Thanks! Just got it.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 17, 2009)

I've read all the changes, and Platinum seems nice enough.

I'll give it a shot, hoping that it'll be a little more "fast" than D/P.


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 17, 2009)

wow. Platinum is out and the Temp didn't crash I wonder why?


----------



## George290506 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Already out, too!?*


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 17, 2009)

This might be the first new pokemon game I won't play. I just don't see the point.


----------



## Advi (Mar 17, 2009)

ohh NOW my regular site has my rom


----------



## Covarr (Mar 17, 2009)

It's hard to care too much about a good new first party release when EA Sports Football Academy (E) is out! If not for a generic sports game, I'm sure everybody would be posting in the Pokémon thread.

edit: does the overworld lag the way it did in diamond and pearL/??. awo;eij


----------



## mkoo (Mar 17, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I've read all the changes, and Platinum seems nice enough.
> 
> I'll give it a shot, hoping that it'll be a little more "fast" than D/P.


I can confirm surf speed is faster. Well at least it was on Jpn version.

Oh and this is pretty improved over D/P I had realy enjoyed Japanese version.
grammar edit: _Past perfect tense_ hmm?


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't seem to access the start menu.  Will it let me later or is it just me?


----------



## myuusmeow (Mar 17, 2009)

Ethan94 said:
			
		

> I can't seem to access the start menu.  Will it let me later or is it just me?


Press X. I keep on instinctively pressing Start but eventually I'll learn.

Also. WTF is the point of Shinx learning Charge (which powers a Electric move used next) at Lv 9 when it doesn't learn Spark until Lv 13?


----------



## jincongz (Mar 17, 2009)

Weird. The first battle against rival doesn't work on R4 with 1.18. It goes black screen. Guess my sister'll have to wait until we buy it on Sunday.


----------



## Advi (Mar 17, 2009)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Ethan94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Mar 17, 2009)

Covarr said:
			
		

> edit: does the overworld lag the way it did in diamond and pearl/??


Yeah, I was talking of that. I had this constant feeling that the overworld was lagging.
Oh well, I guess the only way to discover it is to play it


----------



## jmln1 (Mar 17, 2009)

The game works fine (im after getting my first Pkmn) in my DSTT


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 17, 2009)

I just wish they would of added a "battle speed" option. This is my main gripe with the DS games, their battles take like 3x longer than the gba ones did.


----------



## Advi (Mar 17, 2009)

jmln1 said:
			
		

> The game works fine (im after getting my first Pkmn) in my DSTT


well good to hear! just keep an eye out for further scenes. Games tend to freeze at some weird point every time, no matter what happens.


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 17, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Japanese saves work with the English game, I'm using mine right now.



Do your pokemon have the japanese names or the english names?


----------



## JPH (Mar 18, 2009)

Nuked on localnet lol

Nuked: [Pokemon_Platinum_USA_NDS-XPA] Reason p2p.repack_same.crc32_i40.tinypic.com.2505jr4.jpg )


----------



## Domination (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like it didn't cause as much chaos as GTA...... that's a good thing though.

Btw I heard that after you beat th Elite 4 you get a mansion(or house), is it true?


----------



## SCPChop (Mar 18, 2009)

For some reason once I press start at the title screen it goes black. I'm using R4 1.18. I'm really getting annoyed at these 1.18 issued but can't find a good guide to get YSMenu on the R4. Oh well.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 18, 2009)

Flex_S said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the current names will stay in Japanese. So unless you gave it a nickname, the Pokemon's name will become English when it evolves. At least that's how it was in Diamond.


----------



## Cablephish (Mar 18, 2009)

jincongz said:
			
		

> Weird. The first battle against rival doesn't work on R4 with 1.18. It goes black screen. Guess my sister'll have to wait until we buy it on Sunday.


This does work on mine. My game hasn't crashed yet, and it runs perfectly. Maybe it was a one time thing?

But yeah, great week for releases, thanks to one of the people here at GBAtemp!


----------



## frantier123 (Mar 18, 2009)

This month is great! 

Less late dump and more EARLY DUMP


----------



## kevincharles (Mar 18, 2009)

ive been waiting for this to come out. i guess its time to try this thing now


----------



## King_of_kings (Mar 18, 2009)

Yay, my second most anticipated game of the month is here, can't wait to capture Giratina and transfer my Shaymin.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 18, 2009)

Sometimes I wish the great games have a little more time in between each other. I just beat Avalon Code yesterday, and now I'm stuck between this, Suikoden Tierkreis, and Rune Factory: Frontier for the Wii :\ (Though RF:F hasn't been dumped yet, its release is today so it should be in stores tomorrow or the day after).


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 18, 2009)

For those who are curious, no. You don't have to start over. Japanese saves work. Just like they did with D/P.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool, there's an option to link with the wii.  I dunno if this is new or not but I don't remember it from D/P. I haven't succeeded in getting the message yet to register it so I turned wii connect 24 on and still no code.  Then again I hacked the shit outta my wii so if anyone else succeeds in doing this please post what happens.


----------



## DxEggman (Mar 18, 2009)

In the JP version, wasn't that option to have the GTS messages sent to your Email address? Why'd they change it?
Damn smurfs make Nintendo America screw everything up...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone else's Pokedex freeze when passing Sandslash, or going up from Manaphy? This is obnoxious.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 18, 2009)

DxEggman said:
			
		

> In the JP version, wasn't that option to have the GTS messages sent to your Email address? Why'd they change it?



Huh? I'd like to hear how to enable that if it's true.


----------



## edwardorito (Mar 18, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> sa1amandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL me to


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 18, 2009)

Why are you double posting?


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 18, 2009)

XD  PKMN!!!  Too bad GTA>>>this for me XD


----------



## stab244 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool... Japanese save works with this game perfectly without having to edit it for the Mystery Event items... Still the same crappy font found in Diamond/Pearl though...


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 18, 2009)

BTW, did any of you get a bad dump (white screen, freeze?) Also, do you have a CYCLODS then?


----------



## nintennuendo (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm using my cyclods and it works just fine for me, sorry.  maybe a bad, er, transfer.  maybe try to get it again.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 18, 2009)

I think I've found one of the first problems for this dump. 

I'm running an M3 Simply with the Official FW, 1.14. (Getting Acekard v2.1)

Everytime I save the game, it would save perfect. But when I turn off my DS and turn it back on then launch Platinum, it would say: "The save file has been erased due to corruption or damage. " 
And the game starts over. this happens EVERYTIME. Is there a fix or is this just because my flashcard is from the dino-age?

~ Jon

PS: If it is a flashcard problem, how long does an Acekard take to get to CA, USA from DX? (Please just answer then return to discussing Platinum, don't turn this into an Acekard w/ DX Thread)


----------



## mkoo (Mar 18, 2009)

Ethan94 said:
			
		

> Cool, there's an option to link with the wii.  I dunno if this is new or not but I don't remember it from D/P. I haven't succeeded in getting the message yet to register it so I turned wii connect 24 on and still no code.  Then again I hacked the shit outta my wii so if anyone else succeeds in doing this please post what happens.


If it's the same thing from Japanese Platinum it's about email. You enter your email adress, they send you a code to confirmation. You'll get a email when your pokémon is traded on GTC.


----------



## Raika (Mar 18, 2009)

What the mega fuck an early dump? Sweet...


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 18, 2009)

GTA and now this, March if full of suprises.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 18, 2009)

mkoo said:
			
		

> Ethan94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't read Japanese. How about a translation or pics of the relevant menu to find that feature?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 18, 2009)

I am having no fun playing this at all. ITS THE SAME THING AS D/P! I DON'T GET IT! D:


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2009)

New story my ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just the same with a few minor changes at the start of the game. Also I thought they upgraded the graphics? to me it looks like they haven't.


----------



## dobz (Mar 18, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> I am having no fun playing this at all. ITS THE SAME THING AS D/P! I DON'T GET IT! D:



yup, but at least the battle frontier should be good


----------



## Mutcholoko (Mar 18, 2009)

i have a problem!!!!using R4 1.18

when i put the game for the first time on the micro sd,its all ok...it works fine.

but if i turn my DS off,and try to load the game again...tadam!!!white screen!!!complete freeze!!!then if i delete the game from the micro sd,and put it AGAIN..it works!!!so im trapped on this cycle: every time i want to play,i have to delete the game and put it back again on the sd card

i really hope someone can help me,i dont wanna miss this game!!!for months ive being waiting :'(


----------



## War (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, its basically the same thing with some small things changed and some additions. But hey, most of you are "getting it for free", so don't complain.


----------



## Icey (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Use ARM 7 Patch, hope it works.
2. Use YS Menu, hope it works.
3. Buy a better card, R4 Sucks.
4. Shoot yourself in the head, preferably on webcam.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> 1. Use ARM 7 Patch, hope it works.
> 2. Use YS Menu, hope it works.
> 3. Buy a better card, R4 Sucks.
> 4. Shoot yourself in the head, preferably on webcam.
> ...



Never had problems with my r4 1.18, you fail, try again.


----------



## dobz (Mar 18, 2009)

you all lose, cyclo wins


----------



## Raika (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah guys, you all are getting it for free, so stop complaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Obviously you won't see anything REALLY new at the beginning of the game, but maybe it gets better when you progress in the game?


----------



## Mutcholoko (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL i just formated the micro sd and solved the problem

now the game works fine!!!
-

but tell me more about this ARM 7 patch...i heard that it fixed a lot of games...what exactly did it do?


----------



## Zyenet (Mar 18, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Yeah guys, you all are getting it for free, so stop complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does. Most changes won't occur for a while, but you'll get some new stuff in Jubilife City. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure to use the Shaymin and Regigigas you got from Toys R Us with this.


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2009)

Seeing as i made all the contents on my card delete itself before i finished Diamond, i'm looking forward to play through this game. =) I like the updated look so far (colours on the battle screen etc)


----------



## Zyenet (Mar 18, 2009)

Heh, when viewing a video in the Vs. Recorder that was recorded in the Japanese version, the words are English but the names are Japanese. Look:


----------



## Raika (Mar 18, 2009)

Zyenet said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm yeah... uhhh I kinda, you know, downloaded the game, so... You downloaded it too, didn't you! That's why you're here! XD


----------



## wchill (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm actually buying the game unlike some of you.
But I'm downloading it to ensure that my saves will work and everything will be fine. (Which it should.)


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2009)

veeery sweet!
this and valkyrie made my next weeks!


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 18, 2009)

Zyenet said:
			
		

> Heh, when viewing a video in the Vs. Recorder that was recorded in the Japanese version, the words are English but the names are Japanese. Look:



The odd Pokemon naming system is a holdover from Ruby/Sapphire. Hopefully they'll improve it once backwards compatibility with them is done.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 18, 2009)

Working on M3DS Real aswell


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 18, 2009)

omg omg omg omg omg YAY so early I'm gunna play this on my way to uni  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then I'm gunna forget to get off the train and end up in London


----------



## wchill (Mar 18, 2009)

Buy the game goddamn it. Try it and buy it.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Buy the game goddamn it. Try it and buy it.



We get the point you bought the game while most of the site downloaded it get over yourself and get your head out of your own ass. I suggest not logging onto gbatemp if that's your attitude to piracy. That's about 4 posts or so from you basically making the same point, It's getting annoying.

YARRRRR


----------



## zif (Mar 18, 2009)

especially when this is a copy of a rehash of a rehash of a rehash of a etc.

waste your own money on it


----------



## elfsander (Mar 18, 2009)

I really want to buy this game! Too bad I'll have to wait until the 22nd of May (EU release) until I can get it.


----------



## hakujintanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Zyenet said:
			
		

> Heh, when viewing a video in the Vs. Recorder that was recorded in the Japanese version, the words are English but the names are Japanese. Look:



(psst...... that's because the names are Japanese in the Japanese version)


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn this is just like a revamped Pokemon Diamond. I won't play (technically) the same game again.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 18, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Damn this is just like a revamped Pokemon Diamond. I won't play (technically) the same game again.



NSS! Are you new to the Pokémon franchise or something? There is always a game released in two versions, then a third version of the same game with new features.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Damn this is just like a revamped Pokemon Diamond. I won't play (technically) the same game again.



löl
since pokemon was made you always got a third version which was similar to the other two version (Yellow, Crystal, Platinum)


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 18, 2009)

Had it an hour before this was posted.
Is it just me, or is the GUI faster, at least in battles?

Also like the changed GUI colors.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 18, 2009)

yes platinum is faster

but: the japanese platinum is twice as fast as the english platinum, for example when scrolling through the bag


----------



## Satangel (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, it is faster? Now that's an actual improvement, it needed that!


----------



## OSW (Mar 18, 2009)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> yes platinum is faster
> 
> but: the japanese platinum is twice as fast as the english platinum, for example when scrolling through the bag



Are you serious? wtf...


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2009)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> yes platinum is faster
> 
> but: the japanese platinum is twice as fast as the english platinum, for example when scrolling through the bag



Really?
Hmm, but why would they decrease it in the enlish platinum?


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 18, 2009)

YES GOD! It got localized


----------



## agony (Mar 18, 2009)

Seriously wonder if I should get this when I just started Diamond and pearl with my sis. Are the new features worth it?


----------



## wackygoose (Mar 18, 2009)

i used to restless play Pokémon but after i beat Fire Red and Silver somehow it isnt enough to keep me playing for 30 mins anymore


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 18, 2009)

Any way to transfer our D/P save to Platinum? Or at least some of our good pokemons


----------



## mkoo (Mar 18, 2009)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Any way to transfer our D/P save to Platinum? Or at least some of our good pokemons


Already asked no way.
And about email option, try here http://www.serebii.net/platinum/wifi.shtml (at the bottom of page)


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 18, 2009)

mkoo said:
			
		

> Trebuchet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can we simply transfer with a friend via the Union Room ? I read elsewhere that's the way to go.


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 18, 2009)

Btw, is there someone that tried it on M3 Simply?


----------



## joelxxl (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats the game ID of this game??
Please tell


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 18, 2009)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> mkoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trading works between both versions. And that is the only method.

To all that ask: This game sports no protection, they didn't tamper with the game other than scirpting. So they didn't implement anything.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2009)

agony said:
			
		

> Seriously wonder if I should get this when I just started Diamond and pearl with my sis. Are the new features worth it?



Believe me, start this one!
It's much better than Diamond and Pearl!


----------



## joelxxl (Mar 18, 2009)

Anybody please??
What's the game ID


----------



## agony (Mar 18, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> agony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright. May get it when I dragged out some time.


----------



## Popin (Mar 18, 2009)

All the good games are dumping right after each other. I'm going to have no life for the next few days


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 18, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> GTA and now this, March if full of suprises.




yea and Resistance PSP  and C.O.R.E DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





wasnt dissida  Final Fantasy suppose to be released this month too?? o_0

got pushed back SO fucking far!


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 18, 2009)

Friend Codes, anyones? 
[url=http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=141420&pid=1835226&st]http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=141...=1835226&st[/url]


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 18, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> If you're going to try and crash the forum with an influx of visitors (despite the fact GameFreak has just been releasing the same game over and over with no only insignificant changes between versions), at least wait until the game's really available.


It was really available before the release thread was posted, just like every other game posted on GBATemp - _*snip_


----------



## DxEggman (Mar 19, 2009)

Why are so many people saying this is the same as D/P? So many things were added and changed for the better....
And unlike D/P, the amount of stuff you can do with friends is huge: You can do online Battle Frontier Multi Battles now, as well as minigames like poffins and the touch minigames...........

In any case, is anyone else getting a message like "There seems to be a problem with the Profile Data" when trying to upload videos to the GTS? Plz halp!


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 19, 2009)

Why are people saying it? Well cause uhhh the game is actually the same still. Its not a brand new game is it. More like an expansion pack if that..


----------



## kiko848 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have an r4 so I start play turn off. Then later on I turn it on and after  platinum loads it just shows a blank white screen.


----------



## Jovial (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi, 
Can anyone help...Pls... 
I had problems entering into the R4 interface the second time when i want to play. 
Initially i can get into the game and save my pokemon platinum. But when i switch off and wan to to play. It gets stuck at the "Loading" part and unable to get into the R4 interface. I think, the save file has corrupted my DS menu. I have tried other sources of pkm platinum rom, same problem. Help!! I don't know what is happening!!!


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jovial said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Can anyone help...Pls...
> I had problems entering into the R4 interface the second time when i want to play.
> Initially i can get into the game and save my pokemon platinum. But when i switch off and wan to to play. It gets stuck at the "Loading" part and unable to get into the R4 interface. I think, the save file has corrupted my DS menu. I have tried other sources of pkm platinum rom, same problem. Help!! I don't know what is happening!!!


Backup everything and format your card. Then redownload the fw files from the r4 website. Should work.



...and btw, I've noticed this game is a LOT faster than d/p. The text speed, the running inside buildings, the animation for recovering your pokemon in the pokemon center, everything. Amazing.


----------



## Jovial (Mar 19, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Jovial said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, 
thanks for the fast reply. I think my R4 New. I tried to format and reput the fw. It is still the same problem. how? Help...


----------



## Zyenet (Mar 19, 2009)

joelxxl said:
			
		

> Anybody please??
> What's the game ID



POKEMON PL, but if you're looking for the ID, it's CPUE01


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 19, 2009)

I actually entered my Eu wii number for the GTS trading notices and I'm still waiting a message... but nothing... Is there any problem with the regions? (because pkmn platinum is U and my wii Eu)... Also, is there any way to get my D/P pkmns to the Platinum version?


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 19, 2009)

I really think March was / still will be THE month for us ds gamers!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm testing out that Wii Message feature, but my Wii isn't receiving a registration code. Could someone confirm that it works, or what might be the problem? I've hacked the living shit outta my Wii BTW.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 20, 2009)

There is one possible difference between the U and J versions. I think the J version has an email option in the main menu, while the U version has a Wii message board option instead.

Platinum is not officially out in North America yet. The game leaked early. Perhaps Nintendo might not have the service active until then?


----------



## aimansss95 (Mar 20, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> I really want to buy this game! Too bad I'll have to wait until the 22nd of May (EU release) until I can get it.




why don't you just dl it?


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 20, 2009)

and i can't get on GTS... i wonder if you have to wait to the 22nd...


----------



## Ryoku (Mar 20, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> and i can't get on GTS... i wonder if you have to wait to the 22nd...



That's weird? I could get on it... The day it was leaked I got on. I haven't tried since then though.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Mar 20, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> and i can't get on GTS... i wonder if you have to wait to the 22nd...


Apparently certain cards have had an issue with this for both versions of Platinum(U and J that is), though I myself haven't experienced it with the US version. Regardless, most of the new cards should probably have a firmware update to fix the issues once the game is actually released.


----------



## eltrut (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, because of GTA i didn't bother checking new releases, thank god i saw a thread on this game in the hacking forum!


----------



## cdcdcd (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an m3 perfect CF, and if i go underground I get two black screens after saving. Can i fix this?


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 20, 2009)

also i have a clycon ds...


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm using an M3 DS Real w/Sakura, and I've been wondering how do I use the Wild Pokemon Modifier Cheat?


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 21, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> and i can't get on GTS... i wonder if you have to wait to the 22nd...


I have a DSTT and I could get in... Well all you have to do is sit back and wait for an update of your card maybe?


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 21, 2009)

demonicstrife said:
			
		

> I'm testing out that Wii Message feature, but my Wii isn't receiving a registration code. Could someone confirm that it works, or what might be the problem? I've hacked the living shit outta my Wii BTW.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Haruhi @ Mar 20 2009, 01:34 AM) There is one possible difference between the U and J versions. I think the J version has an email option in the main menu, while the U version has a Wii message board option instead.
> ...


I've tryed this myself and I've though the same as Haruhi


----------



## nitrodude150 (Mar 21, 2009)

ppsssshh, who would play "Pokemooon" when you could be playin GTA:CW?!


----------



## Raika (Mar 21, 2009)

......I would. In your face.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 21, 2009)

because GTA compared to pokemon is crap!
we have been waiting for so long this game... EVEN MORE THAN THAT CRAPPY GTA! Damn you people... if you want to play GTA play it on the pc, ps2 or 3 or even xbox 360! the ds doesn't have a quality for it!


----------



## HelenBaby (Mar 22, 2009)

I haven't found a way to get this to save on my M3 Real yet. It runs fine, but when I go to save it crashes on the 'Saving, don't turn off the power...'.
Next time I start it it makes me start from the beginning. Any else have this problem and/or know of any solutions? I'm pretty sure its got something to do with the large nature of the save files, would one of the GTA patches possibly work?


----------



## miezu (Mar 22, 2009)

Can anyone help me evolve my kadabra?


----------



## cubin' (Mar 22, 2009)

Goten said:
			
		

> because GTA compared to pokemon is crap!
> we have been waiting for so long this game... EVEN MORE THAN THAT CRAPPY GTA! Damn you people... if you want to play GTA play it on the pc, ps2 or 3 or even xbox 360! the ds doesn't have a quality for it!



have you even played it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?  I prefer it to gta4 + it's portable. Check out some reviews.

Pokemon is pretty cool but this isn't exactly a brand new game.


----------



## Taik (Mar 22, 2009)

What is the save format ? Is it 4 MBit Flash ?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 22, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> and i can't get on GTS... i wonder if you have to wait to the 22nd...



I think you have to do something with the slow motion feature to get on the GTS.


----------



## mad_hatter_md01 (Mar 23, 2009)

Dled it this morning. Works on the R4-III Upgrade Revolution. Though I have had problems with the Action Replay codes that were released with the game. Anyone else have codes that dont work?


----------



## Man18 (Mar 23, 2009)

Codes work but the information on how to activate them was off. Download the new one in order to get codes to work. IIRC Curly released it.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=142154 scroll down a bit.

4.5 hours in 1 badge. takin muh time started with turtwig


----------



## mad_hatter_md01 (Mar 23, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Codes work but the information on how to activate them was off. Download the new one in order to get codes to work. IIRC Curly released it.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=142154 scroll down a bit.
> 
> 4.5 hours in 1 badge. takin muh time started with turtwig



I dont get what youre talking about. I dled the new codes for 3-22-09 but theyre all the same, and they dont say how to activate them any differently then the last list.

i.e - When you use the Event Item codes or regular pokemon items, none of them work, either all activated at once or one at a time.


----------



## HelenBaby (Mar 25, 2009)

Solution to M3 Pokemon Platinum save problem ;
M3 users just need to upgrade their software to M3Sakura, the files of which can be found here ; http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89197


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 26, 2009)

i hate this game now. I hadn't saved for ages( cuz im a dumbass) and the last time i had saved was Hearthome before I had beat the gym and I was nearly at Veilstone. My party was Torterra - 37, Kirlia - 27, Psyduck - 5(lol), Staravia - 23, Luxio - 19 and Bibarel - 17. I trained for ages, started breeding in the daycare, and I was ready to battle and SMASH the Veilstone Gym. I save, ready for sleep and another day. I wake up the next morning turn on my ds, "The save file is corrupted. The previous save file will be loaded."   I frickin nearly broke my DS and I did break my remote because of this game. But I will probably play it again when my anger fades away.


----------



## geminisama (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol, violent much? Was your .sav 512kb?

If so, there's your reason why. I suggest reverting back to a backup .sav, and have someone convert it to 1mb for you. If you got a DSTT, it's a quick and easy process.


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 26, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Lol, violent much? Was your .sav 512kb?
> 
> If so, there's your reason why. I suggest reverting back to a backup .sav, and have someone convert it to 1mb for you. If you got a DSTT, it's a quick and easy process.



Yeh my .sav file is 512 kb. How do I convert it to 1mb?


----------



## geminisama (Mar 26, 2009)

What flashcard do you have?


----------



## okAn (Mar 26, 2009)

ok guys , i dled the rom, when i tried to run it , there were just white blank screens. i patched it with arm7 and now i am on the intro screen that the professor appears. but the game stucks there again.

anyone knows what i have to do?

i'm using R4


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 26, 2009)

Which firmware of the R4 are you using?

I recommend you to use a DSTT firmware or a new YasuFirmware, also you shouldn't actually patch it with ARM7 because actually everthing's with the rom


----------



## Mystic-Homer (May 15, 2009)

I kinda haven't been into the whole DS scene in awhile, so I know I'm kinda late to the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But when I try to use the HM Fly in this game (to travel to other towns), the game freezes up on me.

Anyone know why that happens? Do I need to get a patched version of this game or something?

I'm using a somewhat older Slot-1 flashcart, the M3 DS Simply, if that helps :/


----------

